# brown patches in staurogyne repens



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi fern09,

You didn't say how long the tank had been set up or how long the plants have been in there but if it is fairly new it is possible the plants in question were grown 'emersed' and are just getting acclimated. Crypts are notorious about melting, they do it even when I just break down, clean, and re-setup a tank. S. repens takes a while to get established, in my case it took several months. Both species like root feeding so if you are not using root tabs I would suggest starting; I like Seachem Flourish Tabs but I'm sure there are others that work well also.


----------



## fern09 (Aug 30, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi fern09,
> 
> You didn't say how long the tank had been set up or how long the plants have been in there but if it is fairly new it is possible the plants in question were grown 'emersed' and are just getting acclimated. Crypts are notorious about melting, they do it even when I just break down, clean, and re-setup a tank. S. repens takes a while to get established, in my case it took several months. Both species like root feeding so if you are not using root tabs I would suggest starting; I like Seachem Flourish Tabs but I'm sure there are others that work well also.


thanks for the info.
sorry my tank is in cycling stage.
as mentioned my plants been in the tank for last two weeks.

i already added root medic root tabs in them....

how long would crypts take to come back?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi fern09,

Typically if my crypts melt it takes a couple of weeks before I start seeing new leaves emerging from the root/rhizome crown area.


----------



## fern09 (Aug 30, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi fern09,
> 
> Typically if my crypts melt it takes a couple of weeks before I start seeing new leaves emerging from the root/rhizome crown area.


sure i'll wait and see....

i also saw like some of my staurogyne repens leaves turning transparent...while some has little bit of brown patches as metioned...
i'm guessing maybe adjusting to new environment?
should i wait another few days and see?

the rest seems going....
except some mess from crypts melting i've to clean up this weekend....


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

The Staurogyne is melting. Soon the leaves will start falling off and it will look like autumn in the tank. You will end up with short sticks in the substrate. If all is well you will see new growth soon. When Stauro is happy there is a while center line on the leaves which took forever even in my bright CO2 fertilized tank. As long as the stems are green and firm there is hope.


----------



## fern09 (Aug 30, 2010)

Kathyy said:


> The Staurogyne is melting. Soon the leaves will start falling off and it will look like autumn in the tank. You will end up with short sticks in the substrate. If all is well you will see new growth soon. When Stauro is happy there is a while center line on the leaves which took forever even in my bright CO2 fertilized tank. As long as the stems are green and firm there is hope.


thanks. good to know


----------

